# Key in Ignition Door Chime Off



## dylanstocking (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey guys, new here...

I have a friend with a 2012 Nissan Altima sedan. I don't know anything about it really, other than it's a 2.5 with a push start. Due to it being a push start, with no physical key, she cannot leave her door open to vacuum it out or clean the inside in general without the "key in ignition" chime going off constantly. I don't know anything about Nissan's myself, so I was wondering what I have to do to pull the sensors in order to keep this noise from coming on? I want to help her, but have no idea where to start or how to remove the chime. 

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If she shut off the engine with the door still open, the chime will start beeping, so while she is still in the car, shut the door and shut off the engine. Make sure nothing shows on the dash. Now everything should be reset so when she opens the door the chime will be silent.


----------



## dylanstocking (Feb 11, 2017)

Will that allow the music to play as well? She wants to be able to play the music through the car, with the doors open.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry but no cigar! If you leave the door open and then turn on the radio, the chimes will start playing.


----------



## dylanstocking (Feb 11, 2017)

Can you be of any assistance in guiding me through the removal of the sensor? I've read you need to take off the door kickplate, and it's right there. I don't know how to remove that though, or what wire/sensor to pull. There was a guided image on one forum but the images were no longer available and no other posters could recover those photos.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The door switch is located in the center body pillar. There's a detailed procedure available in the Factory Service Manual (FSM) on removing the finisher pieces to give you access to the switch/wiring. The specific PDF you want to reference is INT.PDF. You can download the entire 2012 FSM from:

Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals


----------



## dylanstocking (Feb 11, 2017)

Will this mess up anything else? I have a 2016 Honda Civic, my sensor is right on the door frame and all I had to do was unscrew one screw to remove my sensors. When I did it dimmed/occasionally took out my dome light in the back of the car. I don't want to cut a wire and have her lights go out on her.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The majority of electrical body accessories such as your door switch, dash accessories, interior lights, security system, vehicle immobilizer system, etc. are interconnected with the body control module (BCM ). The BCM controls the various electrical components. It inputs the information required to the control from CAN communication and the signal received from each switch and sensor. The BCM has combination switch reading function for reading the operation status of combination switches (light, turn signal, wiper and washer) in addition to a function for controlling the operation of various electrical components. So in your endeavour to mess with the door switch, if the BCM gets screwed up for whatever reason, then a new BCM will cost you about $350 as long as nothing else is affected.


----------

